# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  18 апреля назовут победителей Национального финала Imagine Cup 2016

## Labs

Студенты белорусских вузов и выпускники средних школ будут бороться за право участвовать в Международном финале конкурса Imagine Cup 2016, который состоится летом в США.

18 апреля в Минске состоится национальный финал крупнейшего международного технологического конкурса Imagine Cup 2016. Мероприятие будет проходить на территории бизнес-инкубатора ПВТ в Минске. В рамках регионального тура свои проекты представят студенты вузов, магистранты, аспиранты и выпускники средних школ, которым исполнилось 16 лет. К настоящему моменту получено более 20 заявок на участие. 

Талантливые молодые ребята продемонстрируют проекты в номинациях «Игры», «Социальные проекты» и «Инновации». На этапе подготовки к конкурсу студенты трудились над созданием проектов с использованием Windows Phone, Microsoft Azure и других технологий Microsoft. По опыту прошлых лет, большинство разработок, выполненных учащимися, имеют высокую ценность в социальной сфере: они находят применение в сфере образования, здравоохранения и других немаловажных направлениях жизни и деятельности граждан. 

Участие в престижном конкурсе даст возможность белорусским студентам продемонстрировать свои знания ведущим экспертам, получить гранты, начать успешную карьеру и даже открыть собственный бизнес. Цель организаторов состязаний – раскрыть потенциал молодых талантов, помочь им воплотить свои идеи в реальность и совершенствовать свои способности в будущем. 

«Imagine Cup 2016 – это не просто конкурс. Это реальная возможность для белорусских студентов применить свои знания и творческие навыки для создания игр, приложений и социальных проектов, которые способны изменить нашу повседневную жизнь к лучшему. Соревнования развивают командный дух, ребята учатся работать сообща, прислушиваясь к мнению друг друга. Здесь важно не только создать интересный проект, но и представить его жюри и широкой аудитории; это умение очень важно в дальнейшей работе с потенциальными инвесторами и работодателями. Для многих начинающих программистов Imagine Cup станет первой ступенью их бизнес-карьеры», - отмечает Антон Мякишев, Глава Представительства Microsoft в Беларуси. 

В связи с активным развитием облачных технологий в этом году было решено провести дополнительные конкурсы: Hello Cloud (состязание по разработке веб-приложений и сайтов на базе облачного сервиса Microsoft Azure), Big Idea и Earth. 

В рамках национального этапа Imagine Cup 2016 экспертное жюри оценит не только уникальные идеи и технологические решения, но и умение ребят достойно презентовать свои проекты, в том числе, и на английском языке. 

Победителями станут 3 команды, которые продемонстрируют наиболее перспективные работы. Их ожидает участие в Региональном полуфинале который откроет им возможность представить свой проект на Международном финале Imagine Cup 2016, который состоится летом этого года в США. На заключительном этапе соревнований команды, обошедшие своих соперников в ходе регионального тура, смогут побороться с участниками из более 100 стран за главный приз в размере $50 000 на дальнейшее развитие своего проекта. 

Организаторы регионального тура Imagine Cup 2016 уверены, что у начинающих программистов из Беларуси есть все шансы одержать победу на Международном этапе конкурса: несколько лет назад команда студентов БГУИР оказалась одной из лучших среди 50 команд, принимающих участие во втором раунде Imagine Cup 2016.

----------

